# downgrade verhindern

## pablo_supertux

Hi

vor paar Wochen habe ich cmake-2.6.2 über portage erfolgeich installiert. Nach dem eix-sync der letzten Tagen will aber ein emerge -uvpDN world ein Downgrade von cmake auf 2.4.6 machen. Der Grund ist, dass das cmake-2.6.2 Ebuild ein

```

EAPI="2"

```

drinhat, was zur Maskierung von cmake-2.6.2 führt (hab ein stable portage). Ich brauche aber cmake-2.6 und nicht 2.4, aber irgendwie kriegt ich es nicht nicht, dass das Downgrade nicht ausgeführt wird. Ich will aber auf keinen Fall ein unstable portage installieren, aber bis das nächse Portage Release mit EAPI2 rauskommt, kann auch ein bisschen dauern und da wird emerge immer ständig cmake downgraden wollen   :Twisted Evil: 

Hab schon alles mögliche in /etc/portage/packages.* gesetzt (2.4 maskiert, usw) aber ich krieg das nicht hin. Wie kann ich das Downgrade verhindern?

----------

## Finswimmer

Kopier dir das Ebuild in dein lokales Overlay und entferne die Zeile.

Tobi

----------

## pablo_supertux

ob das geht? Ich meine, es muss schon einen Grund, warum die Ebuild Entwickler dieses Ebuild mit EAPI="2" markieren. Ich werd's mal probieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ob das geht? Ich meine, es muss schon einen Grund, warum die Ebuild Entwickler dieses Ebuild mit EAPI="2" markieren. Ich werd's mal probieren.

 

Ich habe es jetzt nicht überprüft, aber du hast gesagt, dass du vor ein paar Wochen 2.6.2 schon installiert hattest mit dem alten Portage.

Zu Not suchst du nochmal nach dieser alten Version.

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Google Earth. Erst mit EAPI1 installiert und irgendwann "kannte" das System das ebuild nicht mehr. Weil es noch andere Pakete gab, die ich gern emergen wollte, habe ich letztendlich auf ~portage gewechselt. Läuft soweit problemlos.

-Erdie

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ob das geht? Ich meine, es muss schon einen Grund, warum die Ebuild Entwickler dieses Ebuild mit EAPI="2" markieren. Ich werd's mal probieren. 
> 
> Ich habe es jetzt nicht überprüft, aber du hast gesagt, dass du vor ein paar Wochen 2.6.2 schon installiert hattest mit dem alten Portage.
> 
> Zu Not suchst du nochmal nach dieser alten Version.
> ...

 

es scheint eine relative neue Änderung zu sein. Ich musste nur eine Zeile verändern, die ein neues portage feature verwendet:

```

DEPEND="...

    >=dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.09[curl]

    ..."

```

musste dieses [curl] wegmachen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, das sind die neuen USE-Flag-Dependencies. 

Die gehen erst mit EAPI2.

Solange du aber diese Flag selbst setzt, klappt auch alles.

Tobi

----------

